# The Koga Miyata - Miyata connection



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

The Koga Miyata - Miyata connection thread is initiated to inform both sides of the Atlantic about their Koga/Miyata countreparts.

Come up with your Koga´s and Miyata´s !  

Melvin


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Some 1993 Koga Miyata bikes*

RidgeRunnerSuspension
First FS for Koga. Showa fork and Yamaha shock. Carbon front and for ´93 a Hardlite (steel) rear. XTR and many Syncros parts. Detail pic of shock and link:









SkyRunnerCarbolite
Most expensive rig in the 1993 Koga lineup. Carbolite front and rear triangle. XTR and a lot Syncros.









My modified SRC:









TrailRunnerCarbolite
Carbolite front, alloy rear. Mixture of XT and DX components. Also many Syncros parts.









My modified TRC:









TerraRunnerAlloy
Alloy front and rear triangle.









Also in ´93:

TiRunner
Titanium tubes bonded by alloy lugs.

ValleyRunner
Alloy front, Hardlite rear.

ForeRunner
Lugged triple butted Hardlite frame.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*1992 Koga ad*










Closer look at the ´91 RidgeRunner:








XT, Syncros stem/bar/barends/post and of course the legendary Miyata CO2 cartridges.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*1992 Koga ad featuring the SkyRunnerCarbolite*









Carbolite front and rear. Glued Alloy fork which really can stand a lot of abuse (I know!). XTR, San Marco Titanio and again a lot of Syncros parts.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice stuff! You posted a few things I've never seen before like the full suspension model, thanks. Here's one of my Koga-Miyatas. It's a Fore Runner of uncertain year though I'd guess mid-nineties. Very similar to your bike and Fillet Brazed's bike except for the lack of a u-brake: lugged steel frame with the triple butted tubing and splined tube joining. 

As far as the difference between Koga-Miyata and Miyata, I believe Koga was a Dutch gentleman that started a Dutch company to build and market Miyatas. Beyond that, I don't know much. Maybe someone else does.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*The Koga Miyata story*

TL1,

-Go to the Greg Herbold thread ( http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=8740&highlight=greg+herbold ) for more pictures of that FS. Greg Herbold was Miyata teamrider back then.

-The bike you posted is definately not mid nineties. I guess it is ´91 or ´92.

*The Koga Miyata story* 
Here is what I know: Koga Miyata was founded in 1974. About the Koga brandname I heard different stories. Most likely is the one that tells that Koga is a substraction of Kooistra (I am not 100% sure on the name) and Gaastra. These people should be the founders of Koga Miyata. From Gaastra I know he is the son of the guy who founded Batavus and the son of the Koga Gaastra is now involved in idworx. A true bikefamilly.

Koga was founded because they thought would be room for a really upscale bikemanafacturer in Holland. They contacted Mr Miyata cause they tought he would be able to supply with great frames at a good price. So Koga Miyata was born.

Initially Koga grew big with racebikes and touringbikes. In about ´83, ´84 they were one of the first to start with mountainbikes on the Dutch market. Late eighties Koga was a respectable player with there mountainbikes on the Dutch market, but for some reason that faded. Probably cause of (cheaper) US imports and the fact that Koga´s were considered being quite heavy. They were also considered quite undestructable, but weight was simply the issue in those pre suspension days.

I think Koga continued using Miyata frames built untill ´96. Of today's frames most are made by Hodaka. Unfortunately I am not 100% sure on these facts. Personally I consider the year Koga celebrated their 25th anniversary (1999) as a dark year  in Koga history. The bikes they produced then had nothing to do with their ancestors. The quality appeal was lacking, they made weird component choices and some of their frames looked very screamy but featured designs that really doesn´t make sense. The opposite of ´form follows function´. Todays Koga´s are really excellent bikes  . They are light and feature great components, but unfortunately they aren´t as unique as the eighties/early nineties design were.

Koga Miyata is still much bigger in racebikes, hybrids, touringbikes, randoneurbikes and upscale typical Dutch bikes. About their image overhere: If people think at Koga people probably think of sheer luxery and quality. Probably this is cause they look quite sophisticated, are well finished and normally come fully loaded. Unlike other brands you almost never miss something on them. Their appeal on mountainbikers is increasing again I think, but it is likely others segments will still be providing the corebusiness for Koga in future.

Koga is part of the Accell group. Last year Accell was the biggest bicycle manafacturer in Europe. The company is listed in Amsterdam and is presenting really nice figures year after year for some years now.

I think I covered quite a lot now. Are there people in the US who could me something on Miyata? Pictures are also very welcome!


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

I ran across this page that mentions that Miyata built the first domestic bicycles in the Japanese market, in 1890.
***************************************

The first bicycle race in Japan was held in Tokyo in 1897, according to a certain book. However, before explaining about the first bicycle race in Japan, I would like to explain about the bicycles used at that time. The forerunner of the Miyata Bicycle Company, the Miyata Gun-smith Factory, manufactured bicycles for the first time in Japan in 1890. Besides manufacturing hunting rifles, they manufactured the first domestic bicycle.

Except for the choppered out frame angles it doesn't look that different from a modern singlespeed. That's really vintage and retro.!

http://www.jbpi.or.jp/english/topics/enews13.html


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Those hubs on that bike look crazy. Kind of like the wespine neurton hub. Keep up the pics, those bikes are awesome.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*funny stats*

More funny facts can be found on that Japanese site. For example: There is one bicycle on every 2,6 US citizens, one on every 2,7 people in the UK, one on 1,3 German and one on every single Dutchman. Last figure could be the result of guys like me.  I quote for 1 bike on 0.0909091 Melvin 

The Indians aren´t probably very involved in cycling, cause 24,4 of them have to share one.

Speaking about Japanese sites; I found those pictures on a Forum for Koi fishes:




































I know it is an Elevation8,000. It looks very similar to Europe´s ´93 Koga TiRunner, except for the fork(and the paintscheme of course). In Europe it came with the glued Alfrex fork. 1993 was the only year for the TiRunner. In ´95 there was a small titanium revival when Koga bolted and glued a ti tail to a Carbolite front triangle. They named it SkyCarbolite. On the picture bellow I can be seen riding my ´95 SkyCarbolite downhill back then.










Watch the Renthal motorcross bar! In those days bicycle riserbars weren´t very common and the Renthals proved to be reliable. Furthermore: A Rond HydroPro2 fork.

Melvin


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Just Googling around...*

...turned up this fine Valley Runner set up for general cruisin' around. Looks like an enjoyable bike to ride. I have that same pump peg on my Fore Runner. I'll think I'll use it when I put fenders on this fall.

http://bessasandackerman.com/px/?album=mvr


----------



## bill (Dec 28, 2003)

*I bought this frame on Ebay...........*

and I don't know anything else about it (year, model, etc). The frame had never been built and is bonded aluminum, fork is also bonded. I didn't want to cover the cool paint job so I never put the stickers on. It's perfect for those rainy days when I don't want to mess up my Kestrel.

bill


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

bill said:


> and I don't know anything else about it (year, model, etc). The frame had never been built and is bonded aluminum, fork is also bonded. I didn't want to cover the cool paint job so I never put the stickers on. It's perfect for those rainy days when I don't want to mess up my Kestrel.
> 
> bill


Bill,

It seems that your frame is similar to the pink/polished TerraRunner in my second post, except for fork, paintscheme and size/geometry. That TerraRunner is a ´93, but I wouldn´t be suprised if your bike is a ´92. This because of the early nineties paintscheme and the geometry that looks more from a ´92. I am not sure on that cause it´s quite difficult to see it on the picture.

I bought the same frame from a guy in Salt Lake City named Eencore. He sold many of them(old Miyata inventory). Never received mine and seller didn´t respond. Finally I asked AE to refund my money. There are people over here (Holland) that have the same experience. Later he changed to the only shipping to US/Canada mode, so I am not convinced he is a cheater. Maybe USPostal did a bad job and the seller is only a bad communicator. 

Enjoy your frame and it is likely that you will do that for many years cause it is a sturdy one. 

Melvin


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Nice!*



bill said:


> and I don't know anything else about it (year, model, etc). The frame had never been built and is bonded aluminum, fork is also bonded. I didn't want to cover the cool paint job so I never put the stickers on. It's perfect for those rainy days when I don't want to mess up my Kestrel.
> 
> bill


 Hey bill, I have one of those also! I don't know much about mine either other than the general time period it was made and what Elevation 12,000 has told us. It was called an Alfrex by the seller. It was also obtained on ebay like yours (nearly for a song). I've had mine for somewhere around 1.5 to 2 years and it's been a really great, enjoyable bike to ride. These frames have a reputation for being sturdy. I'm over 250 lbs. currently, with riding gear, and I've been riding mine very hard at my local rocky trails and it's holding up just fine so far. I really enjoy seeing what you've done with your with the drop bars and all. It looks like it would be real fun to ride! Here's mine, the blue Schwalbe Hurricane tires are currently replaced by some black Schwalbe Racing Ralphs.


----------



## bill (Dec 28, 2003)

*I like the color scheme on yours..........*

I checked my records and I did buy it from Eencore. It was listed as you said " Miyata Alfrex". And yes, it is a fun ride.

bill


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I just noticed the Koga-Miyata will be showing at Interbike this year. I think I'm going to try to seing by it and see what's up there. Maybe get a photo or two.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah they just started importing them into the US a year or so ago. As Elevation 12,000 has pointed out though, they're mostly Taiwanese and Chinese made Hodakas somewhat lacking the innovation and flair of the old Miyatas and Koga-Miyatas. You see these same frames on ebay sold as LaPierres and other brands. Nice high quality bikes still though and pretty high-priced.

http://www.kogausa.com/


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*well its a miyata...*

and was imported to canada same time as the Elevation 10,000 was in the model line...










One of these days, I'll find a buyer for it and get the damn thing outta the storage space. My mother hasn't used it in years. Not since she discovered the value of gears, brakes that stop the bike, and bikes under 45 pounds.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> One of these days, I'll find a buyer for it and get the damn thing outta the storage space. My mother hasn't used it in years. Not since she discovered the value of gears, brakes that stop the bike, and bikes under 45 pounds.


Well, the conclusion I can draw from this is that unlike Europe´s Koga Miyata Miyata USA didn´t stick to high end models only. How was the Miyata image in the US?

Melvin


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

It looks kinda stylish with those curved tubes, enclosed chain and spoke guards etc. I don't imagine it would be hard to sell for a good price to some well-off fashion conscious lady.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*´92 MBA test Miyata Elevation 7,000*

The August 1992 issue of MBA featured a test of the Miyata Elevation 7,000. I´ve laid it under my scanner and here it is !:


































Six Off-Road workhorses were tested in that issue. Among the other five bikes tested there were some very fine rigid bikes; the Breezer Thunder and the Rocky Mountain Blizzard Enduro. Also featured: Kona, Mongoose and Wheeler.

Melvin


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Elevation12 said:


> The August 1992 issue of MBA featured a test of the Miyata Elevation 7,000. I´ve laid it under my scanner and here it is !:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Tinker in the action shot?


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

No, it´s H-Ball in diguise!  

Tinker should have been a happy guy in those days cause he rode a wonderfull Klein. If he even considered riding a Miyata Elevation 7,000 and have some pics shot, I don´t think Klein would allow him to do so.

Nice lean quote BTW 

Melvin


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

DUDES!!!!! That a chick!! You guys ride to much!?


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Very nice article (and scan). Thanks for posting that Melvin. 

I used to know very little about the bonded models, that article 
filled in some of the gaps for me. Very cool bikes for sure.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

steelhead said:


> DUDES!!!!! That a chick!! You guys ride to much!?


It was just a joke guys... Guess its not too funny.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey guys,

Here I see from 2005 on you americans aren't able to buy Koga mountainbikes anymore. Not a big surprise for me. Of course a X-ControlCarbon is a good looking and great enginered bike, but over $6500!!! For that money you could buy a nice SyCip DoubleDrible and still have enough money left for Rigor Mootis frameset or something. Yeah!









2004 Koga Miyata X-ControlCarbon

Probably a lot has to do with the exchangerate of the dollar and euro. Maybe things will chance when your currency get a bit stronger. Nevertheless I guess this bothers probably nobody on this Vintage forum, cause you wouldn't consider buying a brandnew Koga anyway.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Elevation12 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here I see from 2005 on you americans aren't able to buy Koga mountainbikes anymore. Not a big surprise for me. Of course a X-ControlCarbon is a good looking and great enginered bike, but over $6500!!! For that money you could buy a nice SyCip DoubleDrible and still have enough money left for Rigor Mootis frameset or something. Yeah!
> 
> ...


 I haven't seen the carbon fiber ones on ebay but the Easton Scandium Aluminum framed ones can be had for considerably less than what Koga-Miyata charges, albeit with a somewhat lesser but still not bad parts spec. LaPierre X-Control Scandium w/ V-brakes: $1100 usd.

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting










Koga-Miyata X-Control Scandium $ 4100 usd. https://www.kogausa.com/SpecsX-ControlScandium.htm


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*test post*

test post


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*H-Balls shed*

You were wondering why you don´t see Miyata´s so often??? Well, it is because this guy claimed them all. 










































Thanks to the people of the Germany magazine ´MountainBIKE´ (12/95 and 4/00). The footpic is out of the 1995 RockShox brochure.

Melvin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Elevation12 said:


> You were wondering why you don´t see Miyata´s so often??? Well, it is because this guy claimed them all.
> 
> Melvin


Much to my dismay, I've heard that he never throws anything away.
I'd love to just be able to hang out and see all the stuff he's collected over the years.

I could think of no better source for white onza tires, rock shox anything, tension discs, ringle or answer parts and any number of other cool items!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*(Koga) Miyata FS designs*

Miyata FS prototype (I guess ´92)









1993 Koga Miyata RidgeRunnerSuspension








Yamaha shock and Showa fork. Full XTR and many Syncros parts. Pricing: fl 7.995,- (new Cannondale SuperV3000 did fl 7.495,- those days)

1994 Koga Miyata SkyExpension








Shorter headtube and still with Showa fork. Again full XTR, but Syncros parts had to go for ITM stuff. Lower pricing: fl 6.695,-

1995 Koga Miyata SkyExpension








To my opinion awesome paintscheme. Showa replaced by Rond HydroPro. Except for crapy brakes and Hasta headset full XTR on this bike. Same pricing as in ´94.

´93 and ´95 rear end compared:








1993: HardLite (cromo) rear triangle









1995: Alloy rear triangle, redesigned link. Also the pivotpostion near the bracket was changed (see fourth pic).

For ´96 those bikes were replaced by this bike:
1996 Koga Miyata SkyExpension








Nice parts! Machinetech Zero Weld/hubs, Zero QRs, CookBros, Ti crankbolts etc., but I don´t think the frame has anything to do with Miyata.

SOFTTAILS
Miyata also made some softtail prototypes, but as far as I know the never went into production.








No pivot near the bracket. For the ´95 SkyCarbolite and Explosion models Koga intended to deliver them with this ST setup. For the SC his sounds understandable, because it featured a Ti rear end. The Explosion featured an Alloy rear...... Although there already circulated some brochures with the ST equiped bikes Koga came back on the decision to apply the ST design on both. I don´t know the official reason.

Most facts in this post apply to the european Koga Miyata models, nevertheless it is likely that many, if not all, apply the US Miyata Elevation models too:








Greg Herbold racing his Miyata Elevation12,000 down hill. More pics can be seen in the Greg Herbold Thread.

Melvin


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Awesome pictures and info. Elev., again: thanks.

It's funny to watch them running downhill races on 
those spindly little forks considering what downhill forks 
look like nowadays!

Do you have any pictures or info. on this Miyata 
full suspension bike from the Herbold 
thread?










I know Miyata USA sold them, possibly only
in the last year that they sold bikes in the 
USA. I don't know about Koga-Miyata though.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Unfortunately I know as much as you do about this bike. I´ve seen it a few times on their site not long before they left the US. It is definately not sold as Koga.

BTW I remember I have forgotten one other FS concept in my story on FS (Koga) Miyata´s. It´s this one:









It looks a bit homemade and it is. The article is saying that Greg made it with a friend who owns 14 cars (...) and the right tools after they had drunk a few beers. The result is a new pivotlocation. If you look more closely you can see that they simply used the chainstays, BB and the downtube (partially) of a first generation Carbolite frame as swingarm. So actually it features two BBs.  Here a picture of H-Ball racing the bike:









Unfortunately the modification can hardly be seen, but it is the only pic I have at this moment.

Speaking of first gen. Carbolite frames: I bought one last Saturday. It´s my first 1st gen. Carbolite. It is also the first Miyata (no Koga) for me. To be more precise: It´s a Miyata Century  - that makes it even more special. I will take pics and come up with details.

Melvin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Mini Update*

My mini Herbold replica update...
It won't be close to perfect, but I finally got the frame in and a new (my 6th) tension disc.
I need Ringle and Bula decals!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*very weird 6(!) pages Miyata ad*

Found this one in the April 1992 issue of MBA:























































Weird ad


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Elevation12 said:


> Found this one in the April 1992 issue of MBA:
> 
> Weird ad


I bet that cost them quite a bit. No wonder they're out of business!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*1st generation bonded and bolted (Koga) Miyata frames*

Late eighties Miyata introduced their first generation bonded and bolted mountainbikeframes. They came in full alloy or alloy with 3 Carbolite tubes in the front triangle. The frames can be considered as very study, but they definately aren't the lightest around. Once heard they weight over 3kgs! Their sturdyness is very good visualised; notice for example the massive square edged lugs.

In Europe the Koga Miyata models had names like SkyRunner Carbolite or TerraRunner Carbolte. In '92 they were replaced by the much lighter second generation.

My own 1990 Miyata Century:













































When I bought it a few weeks ago I wondered why this bike was in Holland (Miyata's weren't imported here in those days). Seller answered it was a gift from Miyata boss (Mr. Miyata?) to Giant boss. It is a limited edition issued because of 100 year Miyata bikebuilding. Don't know whether it is goldplated. Some say yes, some say it is a kind of modified chrome. (Is somebody out there into this stuff?/Could somebody tell me?) Gold or not, it definately looks like gold. Some specs: Full XT, Tange Switchblades and awesome Trimble ROO bar/stem combo.

Two full-alloy ones:









Greg Herbolds' with camera for some nice downhill shots.









Huge Oakley Frogskin  riding downhill


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Awesome rare find El. It's quite a looker too. Are the forks of Miyata manufacture? I imagine they may be since Miyata made their own tubing. I posted an article earlier that stated that Miyata started manufacturing bicycles in 1890 and this 1990 Century model seems confirm that. BTW, my 15" Elevation 5000 frame of the same generation weighs 4 lbs. 14.5 oz. without the fork so it's hefty but not near 3 kilograms. :^)


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

The fork is just a regular Tange Switchblades, so with Tange Prestige blades instead of Miyata HardLite or so. So very unlike the (non-sus.)forks on other Miyata's this one isn't made by Miyata. Like Europe's SkyRunner this Century came standard equiped with this fork.

Go to the Official Vintage MTB Mag. Scan Thread for more on the Switchblades.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Rear Disc - Alloy?*



Elevation12 said:


> The fork is just a regular Tange Switchblades, so with Tange Prestige blades instead of Miyata HardLite or so. So very unlike the (non-sus.)forks on other Miyata's this one isn't made by Miyata. Like Europe's SkyRunner this Century came standard equiped with this fork.
> 
> Go to the Official Vintage MTB Mag. Scan Thread for more on the Switchblades.


 Interesting rear disc on that picture. Looks like it might be one of the "Alloy" ones and not a tension disc from Sugino or Tioga. Can anyone confirm?

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com
www.mountainbikes.net
www.roadbikes.net


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey mtnwing,

How is the TrailRunner proceeding?

On your question: Sorry, I am not really into diskwheels.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Titanium Koga*

Unlike Litespeeds, Merlins etc. Ti Miyata's weren't welded. Instead the tubes were bolted and bonded to alloy lugs, just like the aluminium and carbon models. Cableguides were revited. Those Ti frame's were relatively cheap, but not as cheap as typical 'russian submarine style' Ti frames. WeightWeenies had to go elsewhere, but people looking for an enjoyable and lasting ride did a good buy.

Europe's Miyata Elevation 8,000 counterpart, the 1993 Koga Miyata TiRunner:









In '94 no Ti in the Koga lineup, but in '95 Ti made a revival. The '95 SkyCarbolite featured titanium seat- and chainstays:









In '93 there also was a Ti roadbike in the lineup:








Top notch components on the '93 FullPro Titanium: DuraAce, Ringle Ti QR, SanMarco Titanio, Syncros post....


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

tl1 said:


> Do you have any pictures or info. on this Miyata
> full suspension bike from the Herbold
> thread?


I found! 








Found the picture of this Foes made Miyata on a Japanese website. The Japanese call it simply Foes Miyata. I now see it features a kind of 'Sweet Spot' rear suspension design. Very in fashion in those days.

Digged up some more Miyata FS content. Sorry, especially interesting for people able to read Dutch. Others have to stick to watching pictures.  

Test of the '93 RidgeRunner Suspension: 

















FIETS magazine, The Netherlands.

Ad for the 1995 SkyExpension:


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*The missing piece in my Miyata FS story....*

....has been found.

I recently met a guy from Belgium who once met H-Ball. The guy was telling me Greg was riding a bike with RockShox mounted as seatstays - like a Manitou FS. It was a homemade construction, made by Greg himself. I never heard or saw anything from it, so I were very interested in pics and details on this bike. 2ManyPlaces helped me out by sending my this article:










I also enjoyed the article on the Miyata Elevation 5,000 I also received. As I know TL1 ownes one and maybe other people are interested too, I also post it overhere:









2
3

This bike is quite similar to my Miyata Century I posted earlier. Most important differences are that the 5,000 has alloy tube's in the fronttriangle, were my Century has carbon.....and of course they differ in that the 5,000 isn't partially goldplated. Furthermore Tange Switchblades on the Century and Miyata 'BigChamp' on the 5,000. Other differences: Downtube cablerouting on the Century and the brakebosses are welded on my Century and not bolted, so there are some welds on my bike where the 5,000 hasn't a single weld.

Pretty good review as long as you favour durability over lightweight. I do. 

The review also mentions the Elevation 10,000. That's the model that has been modified (destroyed?) by Greg multiple times.  I will post a pic of a regular example as soon as I find it.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Sweet! Thanks very much for the 1991 Elevation 5000 scan. I'm with you on placing a higher value on super well-crafted durability over super-light weight. As the recently posted MBA test of the dual suspension Miyata alluded to, THESE are the bikes that rightly should have worn a "Nuke Proof" label. ;^) The harder and more often I ride my rigid steel and aluminum Miyatas the more I appreciate them.


----------



## BXTale (May 10, 2004)

I still have my Miyata SkyRunner. My friend had it at first, then he snap the headtube. Miyata gave him a replacement frame. Which I happen to get of him. I will dig it out of the storage closet. I still have most of the old Deore XT/Suntour XC9000 parts for it also.
I will have to take a pic. I never ran into anyone else that had one back in days. My first MTB was the Mitaya RidgeRunner (I think, I threw that think out last year when we moved)
But I did keep the SkyRunner. Thats my baby. It white with red decals. I have to get a new U brake for her so she can be up and running.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

BXTale said:


> I still have my Miyata SkyRunner. My friend had it at first, then he snap the headtube. Miyata gave him a replacement frame. Which I happen to get of him. I will dig it out of the storage closet. I still have most of the old Deore XT/Suntour XC9000 parts for it also.
> I will have to take a pic. I never ran into anyone else that had one back in days. My first MTB was the Mitaya RidgeRunner (I think, I threw that think out last year when we moved)
> But I did keep the SkyRunner. Thats my baby. It white with red decals. I have to get a new U brake for her so she can be up and running.


Hope to see the pic soon - very interesting. I am also wondering whether your SkyRunner was made out of steel or another material.

I found this pic this in my mailbox this morning. It is supposed to be a 1986 Koga Miyata RidgeRunner SE:








Larger image


----------



## BXTale (May 10, 2004)

My Sky Runner is made of aluminum. Has the fatter tubes like the late 80s Cannondales.


----------



## BXTale (May 10, 2004)

Here's my late 80s to early 90s Skyrunner made of alum. For some reason I always remembered the frame tubing being fatter. I quess I was wrong.
She's a 17inches from BB to middle of top tube and 19inche to the top of the seatube.
Chromoly Fork. This frame was a warranty replacement to the first one, after her headtube was cracked. So Miyata sent a brand new frame. This frame just sat in my house for like 4years when I was gone on active duty, then it sat in storage after that until now.
My other Miyata at the time was a Ridge Runner(can't recall the name). I have to look for a pic. She (frame) was thrown out a few years ago.
PS Sorry for the bad pic, I can retake it sometime this week if anyone is interested.


----------



## jkelman (Nov 11, 2004)

*Actually Bicycles are very big in India*

Even though there are many fewer bikes per person, bikes are acutally put to use in India (unlike the US, where most bicycles are seldom used by the general populace). Also, I'm pretty sure that Indian bicycle production for the domestic market is second only to China. In just about any photo of Indian streets you'll see two main things: bicycles and motorized rickshaws. Unfortunately, as people get wealthier in India they are switching to motorized transportation.



Elevation12 said:


> More funny facts can be found on that Japanese site. For example: There is one bicycle on every 2,6 US citizens, one on every 2,7 people in the UK, one on 1,3 German and one on every single Dutchman. Last figure could be the result of guys like me.  I quote for 1 bike on 0.0909091 Melvin
> 
> The Indians aren´t probably very involved in cycling, cause 24,4 of them have to share one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*God I hope that's not Tinker Juarez...*

 because she's kinda hot...in an '90s sort of way.  


Elevation12 said:


> The August 1992 issue of MBA featured a test of the Miyata Elevation 7,000. I´ve laid it under my scanner and here it is !:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I'm gonna show these photos to my wife....*

So she won't keep reminding me that I have too many bikes in the garage. 



Elevation12 said:


> You were wondering why you don´t see Miyata´s so often??? Well, it is because this guy claimed them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

BXTale said:


> Here's my late 80s to early 90s Skyrunner made of alum. For some reason I always remembered the frame tubing being fatter. I quess I was wrong.
> She's a 17inches from BB to middle of top tube and 19inche to the top of the seatube.
> Chromoly Fork. This frame was a warranty replacement to the first one, after her headtube was cracked. So Miyata sent a brand new frame. This frame just sat in my house for like 4years when I was gone on active duty, then it sat in storage after that until now.
> My other Miyata at the time was a Ridge Runner(can't recall the name). I have to look for a pic. She (frame) was thrown out a few years ago.
> PS Sorry for the bad pic, I can retake it sometime this week if anyone is interested.


Okay, a welded alloy Miyata. Here another welded Miyata, actually a Koga Miyata:










One of my own stable. It is a TrailRunner and I am using it for HardCore riding. It is a though bike and very heavy. I am pretty sure it is from '92. The bikes doesn't look identical. For example my bike features a monostay, brake bosses for cantilever on the seatstays and the 'BigChamp' fork. Considering its style I would say yours is a late eighties bike.

Post a pic when your rebuild is finished. Good luck restoring!

BTW I am wondering whether there has ever been built a Miyata USA version of the ECS Koga RidgeRunner pictured at the beginning of this thread. Can somebody tell me?


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Scanned by 95bonty:

H-Ball and his Miyata Elevation10,000








much larger 
2 
3 
4

Thanks Mark, I really enjoyed it!

BTW such a signature frame of which H-Ball speaks is now making its journey to Holland.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Vintage Miyata website*

Finally; my website is getting shape!

Here a preview of my Vintage Miyata website

I still need to add a lot text and many 'enlarge picture' functions need to be installed.

You have suggestions for improvements and/or additions? Do not hesitate to let me know!

Thank you!


----------



## vanr (Mar 30, 2005)

*Miyata Elevation 2000*

Anyone ever seen a Elevation 2000...MTB..will post a picture...This bike has ben perfect and never failed to carry my 260lb frame thorugh the tough alps. I avg 140 miles a week. I bought it brand new 91, and still have the original box..


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*I have never seen...*

..a Miyata Elevation 2,000, but I do own a frameset of its Koga equivalent the ValleyRunnerAlloy.









larger pic

Alloy fronttriangle, HardLite(steel) reartriangle. I believe also the '92 TerraRunnerAlloy came in this configuration, but that bike probably had a shorter headtube for the 18.5".

The '93 VRA came with lower end components; components not really up to the level of the frame. This was also reflected in the price as this Exage bike was much more expensive as the XT bikes from many competitors. I bought my VRA as a frameset when Koga cleared stocks. I built it up with XT, sturdy steel stem, Sunn NK trial bar and more 'heavy duty' components. When I took delivery of my SkyRunnerCarbolite frameset it got all those parts. The VRA is now a spare. I consider it as a very sturdy frame.

On the first page of this thread there is a weird 6 pages ad on the 2,000. There you also find a description of its framefeatures.


----------



## TrailGuru (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello fellow Miyatians. I just joined the site after deciding to singlespeed my old Miyata that's been sitting in my garage for ages. I bought it with my own money when i was 12 or 13 back in the late eighties. Its a Country Runner. Perhaps someone could tell by the styling which model year it was. IIRC i paid around $400-500 for it new from the Stoughton Bike Shop. Nevertheless, i'm going to be talking to Sheldon Brown in the next few weeks about giving it a rebirth as a singlespeed so it doesn't feel neglected around the garage anymore.

Here's a few pics i took yesterday of it. I didn't do any expensive mods to it, as i was only 12-16 when riding it extensively. I used to spend most of my gift money from holidays and birthdays on nashbar/performance orders. A buddy of mine and i used to do a 70 mile trek down to his summer house on Cape Cod for a few summers as well as plenty of rides to the Blue Hills and vicinity. 

and yes, that's Prince racket tape on the brakes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TrailGuru said:


> Hello fellow Miyatians. I just joined the site after deciding to singlespeed my old Miyata that's been sitting in my garage for ages. I bought it with my own money when i was 12 or 13 back in the late eighties. Its a Country Runner. Perhaps someone could tell by the styling which model year it was. IIRC i paid around $400-500 for it new from the Stoughton Bike Shop. Nevertheless, i'm going to be talking to Sheldon Brown in the next few weeks about giving it a rebirth as a singlespeed so it doesn't feel neglected around the garage anymore.
> 
> Here's a few pics i took yesterday of it. I didn't do any expensive mods to it, as i was only 12-16 when riding it extensively. I used to spend most of my gift money from holidays and birthdays on nashbar/performance orders. A buddy of mine and i used to do a 70 mile trek down to his summer house on Cape Cod for a few summers as well as plenty of rides to the Blue Hills and vicinity.
> 
> and yes, that's Prince racket tape on the brakes.


Hoo-lee-chit...
That was my very first MTB. How cool it that. It's a total tank, but super cool!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Welded steel Miyata of the eighties - new to me. Seems my website needs an update, but I don't have data on those except for that they do exist.


----------



## TrailGuru (Apr 6, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Hoo-lee-chit...
> That was my very first MTB. How cool it that. It's a total tank, but super cool!


<Barbara Streisand> Memories....<Barbara Streisand>



I'll be stripping it down this weekend and gathering lighter componentry. Just keep an eye out for its reincarnation in the singlespeed forum probably before the end of May.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

TrailGuru said:


> Hello fellow Miyatians.


 I like that:Miyatians! If some Miyata lover was named Marvin that would be perfect. 










I have a bike called a Path Runner that looks very similar in construction except it has the U-brake under the chainstays. Your bike looks very clean and in great condition.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TrailGuru said:


> <Barbara Streisand> Memories....<Barbara Streisand>
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be stripping it down this weekend and gathering lighter componentry. Just keep an eye out for its reincarnation in the singlespeed forum probably before the end of May.


How cool! I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## TrailGuru (Apr 6, 2005)

tl1 said:


> I like that:Miyatians! If some Miyata lover was named Marvin that would be perfect.
> 
> I have a bike called a Path Runner that looks very similar in construction except it has the U-brake under the chainstays. Your bike looks very clean and in great condition.


 

Its in decent condition, fair amount of scrapes, especially considering that at the time i was riding it, i was going through high school and using it for every purpose imaginable and with the low-end Exage componentry. But it has been garaged either at my parents, and then in our garage for about 10 years. So yeah, it could be worse.

I stripped most of it this evening. I'll take a few pics of the frame prior to hairdrying off the decals.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*It's mine now!!*



bill said:


> and I don't know anything else about it (year, model, etc). The frame had never been built and is bonded aluminum, fork is also bonded. I didn't want to cover the cool paint job so I never put the stickers on. It's perfect for those rainy days when I don't want to mess up my Kestrel.
> 
> bill


Hey Bill, this frame is freakin` GEORGEOUS!!! (I bought the frame off of Bill) The paint job is much better in the flesh, and the details on the frame are unusual and very well done. The only problem is that I bought the frame for a commuter/beater bike, but it turns out this is one of the coolest bikes I've seen in a while. Even my girlfriend who is not into bikes has fallen in love with it. I intended to put a rack on the back, water bottle cages, and a u-lock holder, but I don't want to mess up the look. I am thinking of going with a front rack/basket for all the required accessories so that the rest of the bike can retain it's lines, but the bike is already dangerously close to being too feminine. Right now it's beautiful in sort of an androgynous way (no bike could be very "manly" with that paint job).

I'll post a picture soon.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

*Elevated Koga*

Looks like bomb proof.


----------



## bill (Dec 28, 2003)

*Yeah, I was sorry to see it go,*

but I wanted to go to 700c wheels. My loss is your gain. The only thing cooler would be one of the carbon jobs. Take good care of her,and I want to see the finished bike!

bill


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*he better take good care of it!!!*



bill said:


> but I wanted to go to 700c wheels. My loss is your gain. The only thing cooler would be one of the carbon jobs. Take good care of her,and I want to see the finished bike!
> 
> bill


He outbid me, I almost bid up but ..."he who hesitates is lost"...at least I DO have my full carbon Elevation 10,000


----------



## bill (Dec 28, 2003)

*Now that is a Cool Bike!*

I'm using the same stem on my Bianchi Cyclocross.

bill


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

I was on it too  

The alumiums are sturdy rigs. The kit also has the desirable FatMax bonded alu fork. Makes a great rider that frame and it is well made. I can tell from own experience. 

I don't feel it is a girly paint. It dates from the early 90s. People liked that back then.

Always appreciated detailing like the monstay area with integrated cable guides and the quirky bolt on construction. I think its carbon brother is the frame I spent most biking hours on. 

Good luck with it ...and yes, please don't make a beater of it


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

alohachiimoku said:


> Looks like bomb proof.


That is a 1990 Koga Miyata RidgeRunner

welded 7000 aluminium frame
Tange Switchblades
Full XT incl post
Odyssey stem
Syncros Flatbar + steerhorns
Rolls seat

...and Hite Rite!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> He outbid me, I almost bid up but ..."he who hesitates is lost"...at least I DO have my full carbon Elevation 10,000


I see that frame has a lot of the same details as mine. What's up with the bolted seatstay-seat tube juncture? I did not know the first thing about this frame when I bought it, it just looked cool, seemed to be the right size, and used a threadless steertube. Now I am becoming interested.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Kapusta,

It is similar, except for that Stan's has carbon (carbon wrapped aluminium actually) tubes were yours has aluminium 6000 tubing.

There were a lot variations on the same theme. carbon front/carbon rear, carbon front/alu rear, alu/alu, alu/steel, carbon/ti ...and ti/ti =>










Pic showing the '93 Koga TiRunner (long headlug is typical for '93)

"What's up with the bolted seatstay-seat tube juncture?"

Well, it looks cool imho










..and moreover it enabled the mounting of a little shock to convert the bike into a softtail. Only person I ever saw riding the st setup was Greg Herbold though. Besides I have seen it on some pre production models.

There also was a full suspension model with a shock mounted under the downtube, called Elevation 12,000 (US) and Koga SkyExpension/RDG-S (Europe)










Showing the 1994 Koga SkyExpension shortly after I picked it up 3 weeks ago. It is my 2nd, the other being the '95 model.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

*how rare are the fs miyatas?*

I dont remember ever seeing one in the flesh, and I have never seen one come up for sale. Are they more common over in Europe where you are?


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, very common  

Nope

Have seen 4 advertised worldwide over the last 4 years. That means ebay.de, ebay.com and classified sites in my own country. I check regularly. It is highly unlikely I missed one on those sites. 

In fact I bought 1/2 of all I've seen offered  

I remember very well that my lbs (huge Koga dealer) had one in each model year. He always put them on a prominent stage. Of course I couldn't afford. I could only stare at them. I think my 1995 SkyExpension was the bike he had in 1995.

From the guy I acquired my 1994 SkyExpension I understood he saw another when he bought his several years before. It was in an old barn somewhere. The bloke promissed me to check again when there. You never know.

Back then (when they were new) the Elev12k/SkyExpension bicycle was my hero, my mojo. I remember very well staring at the pics with colourfull Herbold ones. I grew up. Nowadays I know suspension terribly sucks and steel is my fave material. The 1989 RidgeRunner is how a proper bike has to look like. To me they could have stopped development after that, except for tyres and some bits shaved. I do not need more. Still have a weak spot for the Elev12k as you will understand.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

*just finished*

I also love the lugged/bonded frames I picked this one up a few weeks ago. It was advertised as a 1990. But after researching it looks like its a 1992 or 93. Frame and fork were NOS which means they were never built up, but ther was a bit of shelf ware including minor scratches and some paint transfer where it looks like it was sitting against a wall for some time and the paint from the wall stuck to the frame. I built it up using mostly parts I had around, trying to use as much mid 90's parts as possible. I did have to track down some parts though. I never thought it would be so hard to find a 1-1/8 quill stem in the right size. The one on there fits but it doesn't have the bling factor that I wanted and its a little heavier than I had hoped for. So I keep looking. Also the turquoise Hyperlites and the straddle cable hangers don't match as well as I had hoped holor wise, so they will likely be changed out at some point. Also I was having an impossible time finding a 28.6 post in silver that wasn't a POS except for Thompson. So the Kalloy is on there until I find something better. Just a question, are the syncros posts on the Miyatas 28.6 or are they 27.2 with a shim? I found a place that has shims and switching to 27.2 would make it much easier to find something I like. Drivetrain as it sits is all XT 9 speed. I used this because its what I had available and I'm actually using this bike. So here are some photos of my up and runing work in progress.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

It was Vinnie's right?

I can tell you it is model year 1993. There were more errors in the listing, like 'fork is out cromo'. The FatMax is a bonded forks using aluminium 6000. 735gram heavy (light) and very strong.

Can't see it. What stem is it you're using? Tioga by Nitto?

The Syncros posts Koga equipped their bikes with were really 28.6mm. My TiRunner has one, see pic previous page. On several other Kogas I have RaceFace XY, so RaceFace made 28.6mm too. I have also seen Mobys advertised in 28.6. Imho a shim would look pretty crap, as the seattube ends horizontal. Unless you modify the shim, you will see a bit of it.

Personally I find your frame aestheticly very pleasing with its two shades blue and the polished tail. Definately one of my faves.

I have one too btw =>










Mix of XTR/XT. Campy Centaur brakes/levers. Blue Sun rims, X-lite bar and Flite. Blue rulez!

Here a pic of the bike with original factory equipment =>


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*another one*



Elevation12 said:


> Yes, very common
> 
> Nope
> 
> ...


A fairly new friend of mine (I met him about a month after he sold this:madman: ) let this 12,000 go on Ebay last fall..wish I woulda seen it, but maybe I did . It was before I picked up my 10,000. I think he said it went to somebody in Indiana for around $300.00.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Stan,

It is 1 of the 4 bikes I counted.

It went to mtnwing. Visit www.carbonbicycles.com, that is his site. He will probably rebuild it in Herbold trim.

The forks pictured is a Showa from Japan. For as far I know rear shock has always been by Yamaha. I do not know all Miyata US years, but determing by the tall headlug it is a 1993 model.

The tail is out steel. My 1994 SkyExpension has an identical rear. With my 1995 SE the rear is out aluminium, the pivot near bracket moved a bit upward and the swing link changed a bit.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, at least we know that one went to a good home.

Yes, my frame is the one Vinnie sold. My stem is a Tioga. Perfectly functional but I would like something aluminum and I think a little longer now that I have put sone time in the saddle. I agree with the seat post shim looking like crap but I was just considering options.

Thanks for your website, it is a valuable source of info. :thumbsup: I was a bit surprised to see that in the factory photos the headset is black with a silver top bolt just like the one that I have. I thought mine was a mismatched setup until I saw that.

Also, an observation. Since this is the first fully rigid bike I have had in about 15 years, I was a bit worried that it would be too harsh and uncomfortable a ride. But, after yesterdays shakedown ride, I really didn't miss the suspension at all. Te 2.3 tires that I'm running probably help, but it was still a great ride, very precise handeling. I don't know if I would be saying that after a four hour ride, but 1-1/5 hours wasn't too bad.


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

Well folks, around a week ago I became the owner of a Miyata Trailruner.

Can't give you an age but I think circa 1990, the date codes on the Dia Compe canti brakes are mid 89 production. It's one of their Alumitech bikes with the front iirangle in bonded aluminium lugs but with steel chain and seatstays. Chainstay is bonded to the BB yoke junction but the chainstay is bolted to the top tube/seat tube lug. Paintwork was pearl white.

No idea what the fork is but it's a pretty early suspension model. Had a hard life and no maintaining done so it's cactus.

Due to rust on scratched areas of the rear chainstays and seatstays I'm having to repaint. It was impossible to save the pearl paintwork which is a pity because it's some of the best applied paint I've come across.

This steed will soon become my SS commuter bike. I've got a rigid chrome fork to replace the old suspension one and a new shimano threaded headset as the old one was in horrendous condition. The rear sunrace hub has got to go too I'm afraid but I'm replacing it with a silver deore from way back.

Keeping:
Frame- Miyata Trailrunner
Cranks- Sugino (will run a single 48 ring) (these are currently being polished)
Front wheel- Sunrace hub with Ritchey rim
BB- Kajita sealed unit square taper. (Never been maintained, had 16 odd years of fairly heavy use and still runs smoother than a baby's butt!)
Brakes- Diacompe Cantis

New bits:
Rear hub- Shimano Deore reconditioned silver grey similar in colour to the Sunrace (will be built with a Velocity rim brake rim and will have spacer and 17 tooth singlespeed cog)
Tyres- Continental 1.3 slick commuter
Pedals- Alloy rat traps
Headset- Shimano threaded
Fork- 1 inch threaded chromo rigid in chrome, origin unknown NOS
Stem- Alpha stem, this is a second hand vintage Japanese track stem similar in shape to a Nitto Pearl.
Bars- Soma Urban pursuit (bull horns)
Brake levers- Cane Creek 200TT reverse time trial levers

Saddle and bar tape are yet to be confirmed. At this stage I'm hoping for a mid tan colour so my saddle options appear to be Brooks, Charge or THE industries... and possibly Cinelli bar tape although Brooks would be nice.

At the end of the day she'll look nothing like she used to as she'll be going from a white old mtb to nearly new olive and chrome tarmac bike in appearance but she should still be a very sweet ride (esp with steel front and rear). Hoping to still retain a vintage appearance, even if it's not vintage mtb. My commute is flat so I'm starting out with SS at 48:14 and we'll see how things pan out.

I suppose from the point of view of you folks this amounts to part preservation and part travesty...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Fullrange Drew,

You go the custom and pimp route: Sounds very Cool. Think with the Miyata you bought yourself a proper and fun startingpoint.

Show us some pics when done. Looking forward.

Btw overhere in Europe there has never been a counterpart of the bike you describe. The 1st aluminium Koga MTBs were welded, for example the e-stay model shown on the previous page. Only in 1992 with the new more svelte bonded frames, bonded aluminium Kogas made their appearance.

Pic showing 1993 ValleyRunner frame with aluminium tubing in front triangle and steel tail:


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

Hmm, not sure I'd call it "pimp".

I'd like a single speed commuter in steel so I can stop needing to swap out my XC tyres on my duallie, this bike just kind of fell in my lap from one of the guys at work.

With the fork, rear hub/cassette, paintwork on the chainstay, headset, saddle, bars, shifters, brake levers, derailleurs and stem all in a poor way, keeping it as was was going to be nigh on impossible if I wanted to still have a rideable rig.

I figured, if I was going to put some effort into getting it sorted then I might as well try and do it properly.

As far as the choice of bullhorn bars goes, that's more down to biomechanics than anything else. My wrists don't feel comfy on flat bars, especially narrow flat bars, I tend to spend my whole time on bar ends if they're fitted. That being the case, I figured that a bar that placed my hands forward/backward rather than side to side made good sense.

I tell you what though, this Miyata paint is damn well adhered to the frame. I've spent more than a few hours in the glass bead blaster and I'm still a long way off finished. Bit loathe to bring chemical paint stripper anywhere near a bonded frame for obvious reasons.


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

Well, the paint is off, the frame is degreased and the etch primer undercoat is on.

I really really wish the previous owner had looked after it better so the rear chainstays seatstays and the BB yoke weren't scarred. I could have kept the pearl white paintwork if that was the case. Crazy hard to remove too. Dunno if it was baked on or powdercoat or what the heck but I swear I spent 4 hours this week in the beadblaster just to strip a hardtail!

So, at present she's grey. Monday should see the olive drab go on. Should be built up by next weekend...

Discovered yesterday that the seatpost head had started corroding and had split the seatpost at the top of the tube. Yet another part I'll be buying for my "free" bike... 26.8mm too which makes it a PITA to find.

Below is a work in progress shot of the frame prior to undercoating.


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

Okay, frame is now olive drab, new 26.8mm seatpost has been found, as has a Brooks B17 in honey.

Turned out the fork I was planning to use was 10mm too short :madman: in the steerer so I'm waiting on another one to arrive at my LBS.

Still on order are the Cane Creek levers, the fork and the Brooks honey bar tape.

Aside from that, I still have to buy a set of inners and outers for the brake cables and we're cooking with gas.

Turned out that 48:17 was a magic gear for this frame and it's a perfect ratio for my local commute to and fro to work as well. Will confirm that it suits running an old Ultegra cog before buying a Surly, Rennen, King or whatever.

Maybe next weekend...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Hey Bill, this frame is freakin` GEORGEOUS!!! (I bought the frame off of Bill) The paint job is much better in the flesh, and the details on the frame are unusual and very well done. The only problem is that I bought the frame for a commuter/beater bike, but it turns out this is one of the coolest bikes I've seen in a while. Even my girlfriend who is not into bikes has fallen in love with it. I intended to put a rack on the back, water bottle cages, and a u-lock holder, but I don't want to mess up the look. I am thinking of going with a front rack/basket for all the required accessories so that the rest of the bike can retain it's lines, but the bike is already dangerously close to being too feminine. Right now it's beautiful in sort of an androgynous way (no bike could be very "manly" with that paint job).
> 
> I'll post a picture soon.


Here she is!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

hmmm. not at all like I woulda done it, but then again I didn't win the auction . Looks like a nice commuter buildup..hot dang, thats a pretty frame..


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

You made a probably great commuter

Here Greg on a bare aluminium bro of your bike =>


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> hmmm. not at all like I woulda done it, but then again I didn't win the auction . Looks like a nice commuter buildup..hot dang, thats a pretty frame..


Yeah, I was looking for a frame to build into a commuter bike. I was originally thinking of a more serious street bike that I would do some country touring on as well (dirt roads) but I ended up going more "cruiser" with it. I've actually ordered a higher/shorter stem for it.


----------



## area51 (Apr 3, 2008)

*koga miyata pro dura ace*

hello there  
i have a koga and want to know which model it is. its a pro dura ace. it was the bike of my father and he loved it. so i kept it in in a bike bag and want to find out how worth it still is. it is a model from the 1993s. firts time it was used. may be you can find out which model it is. you are the pro so i ask all of you. thx.

http://www.meinsohn.ch/velo.html
http://www.meinsohn.ch/velo.html

it would be nice to know whick model this type is. thx.:madman:

hope the link works....


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

area51 said:


> hello there
> i have a koga and want to know which model it is. its a pro dura ace. it was the bike of my father and he loved it. so i kept it in in a bike bag and want to find out how worth it still is. it is a model from the 1993s. firts time it was used. may be you can find out which model it is. you are the pro so i ask all of you. thx.
> 
> http://www.meinsohn.ch/velo.html
> ...


You would probably have better luck in the Road Bike Forum.............but.....

I just can't do it guys, it's the kinder, gentler HOOVER


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Dear Area51,

I can unveil make and model are Koga Miyata Pro ...but you already knew that. Year is 1990.

The Pro was positioned directly below the FullPro. Both the Pro and FullPro are very well made high end bikes. The Pro uses Miyatas own spiral spline 3ple butted tubing. The integrated shifter/brake combo is a modification added later probably. It originally came with downtube shifters. DA is original, as is the Rolls seat. If the bike is really never used, like you claim, value will be about 500 euro ...but I add that value highly depends on where and to who you sell. But of course you keep it


----------



## area51 (Apr 3, 2008)

thx stan.. ill try there. somewhere must be the pros for recognizing an old nice koga, that was a love-toy of my fathers. thanks again. have a nice biking summertime..


----------



## Zartan (Mar 20, 2008)

First post!

Hi
I'm Francesco from Italy
I'm searching for a Miyata skyrunner Carbolite
and I found one frame +fork in medium condition.
How much could i offer for the set?

Thanx a lot!
FrancescO


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Dear Zartan,

There are 4

1990









1991









1992









1993









They are all different. If you wan't specific details on a particular frame, feel free to ask.

They were the high end offering for each year. Only in 1993 there was a more expensive bike in the line up, a full suspension model called RidgeRunner-Suspension.

So you want a valuation. PM'ed you.

Good luck and please post up what you got.


----------



## Zartan (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow!
Thanx

The frame is a 1991 model

When I say "medium condition", I say 
that the frame has various scratces but no dents
It's used 

In Italy I've never seen a Koga-Miyata!
I think it could be a rare piece for my collection

Thanx a lot

How can I offer (an honest price!)!


----------



## vasdef (Mar 11, 2008)

*Miyata*

got this Miyata for 20 bucks. excellent condition 10 spd. I currently have 21 speeds on it now. I cut the handlebars down and inverted them to simulate time trial bars. rides nice


----------



## blackblur (Mar 2, 2004)

*Koga Miyata lugged frame help*

hey everyone,
I purchased this frame on Ebay a few months ago simply because I was looking for a lugged steel light tour/commuter 26" bike. I really dont know the year, model, or anything. I have a foreign friend who swears these are THE standard Eurpoean tourer bikes and recommended the buy highly. I have just finished the bead blast, frame saver, repaint and am getting ready to build her up. I would appreciate any info as to model and year. Cant wait to ride this beauty.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

blackblur said:


> hey everyone,
> I purchased this frame on Ebay a few months ago simply because I was looking for a lugged steel light tour/commuter 26" bike. I really dont know the year, model, or anything. I have a foreign friend who swears these are THE standard Eurpoean tourer bikes and recommended the buy highly. I have just finished the bead blast, frame saver, repaint and am getting ready to build her up. I would appreciate any info as to model and year. Cant wait to ride this beauty.


That came out great. Well done on the Gulf theme!


----------



## Zartan (Mar 20, 2008)

WoW!


----------



## Slonie (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow, the Gulf livery is amazing!


----------



## blackblur (Mar 2, 2004)

*Gulf livery bikes*

If you have a Gulf colored bike, please post some pics to gulfbike.net. Nothing like being a fringe of a fringe group. Merry Christmas everyone!
bb


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

That is very nice 

Actually a Miyata frame lends itself quite well for this kind of customation: It is well made so worth putting effort in, it is reliable so unlikely to fail after effort put in it and, finally, many are cheap so you will not ruin their value with it. Without doubt with this Gulf one value will be added.

I had the same frame, but unfortunately with its 22.5" size it was way too big for me. It is a 1990MY frame. Mine was black with gold decals, what means it was TerraRunner. Silver denotes ValleyRunner and purple = ForeRunner. What was typical for this 90MY frame is that Miyata introduced a slooping toptube for it. They achieved that by lengthening the headtube and not lowering the toptube at the seattube. This resulted in especially with my 22,5'' size gigantic looking frame and not much was gained in stand over height. At least the cyclist was able to sit more upright, maybe that was intended? Anyway, for the 1991 year the toptubes were paralel to the ground again. Two years later the slooping tt returned in the Miyata line up, this time seriously lowered at the ST, as how it was meant to be. 

This frame is made with advanced 3ple butted spiral spline tubing from Miyatas own tubing mill. Doesn't mean it is very light, as there is quite a lot material in the frame. The tubing allows the frame being strong as it is without being unnecassery heavy though. Koga has quite a reputation in the field of Randonneurs etc. Also this frame with fenders, racks would make a reliable partner for far foreign destinations, under more severe conditions.


----------



## blackblur (Mar 2, 2004)

Excellent. Thank you for the help and for filling in the blanks on this frame. Mine is a 19" frame. And while I am 6'2, I have a 30" inseam. With the right stem and swept post, I believe I can get the sizing just right on this one for long ride comfort. Sounds like the frame was a smart buy. I have ordered a Tubus rear rack and SKS fenders. Cant wait to ride this thing.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Blackblur,

I visited your site - stunning. Think I never saw a better covered project.

Feel free to post it up at Retrobike.co.uk too. I am sure the guys overthere will love it ...and I am sure there is another who did a Gulf paint too !

The frame is the 1990 ValleyRunner model.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Elevation12 said:


> Actually a Miyata frame lends itself quite well for this kind of customation: It is well made so worth putting effort in


Agreed. I've got a Miyata One Ten road bike, the low end of the range, and it's as well made as any lugged steel frame I've had. Here's a small pic of what it looked like when I got it, now it has aero levers and a mountain bike geared triple setup.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Funny this thread resurfaced recently.

Just got back from picking up an 88 Ridge Runner Team. Pics soon.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

*Koga Miyata Ridgerunner 1990*

Since I started my ECS fetish in the early 90s I have always admired the Koga Miyata Ridgerunner.

I saw pictures of Hairball with his Ridgerunner in 1990 and swore then that one day I would own one. 19 Years later ... Four weeks ago I did a deal with a dutch collector and enter this nice original frame and some matching parts.

The plan is to build it with the original specs from 1990.


----------



## Zartan (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow! Nice frame!
And it seems in great condition!

U brake and Tange fork?


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Zartan said:


> Wow! Nice frame!
> And it seems in great condition!
> 
> U brake and Tange fork?


Yep, like this ...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

I've seen it up close. Yes, nice one!

It hadn't a US counterpart btw! It was Koga only. Same for my welded aluminum 1991 TrailRunner - that shows unbelievable smooth welding btw. Done by humans? Can't be 

Herbold posing on a RidgeRunner ===>


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Your bike looks great! I have an identical looking NOS frame that I'm sloooooooooooooooooowly acquiring parts for and building up. I bought a set of XT FC-M730 cranks and rings for it today and was wondering what length bottom bracket spindle would be best. It looks like either 127.5 or 122.5 mm were the sizes for that series. Thanks.


----------



## merris (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi, Iam looking for 'koga-miyata' decals for replacing my old miyata elevation 8000ti, have anyone ever know where can I find it.
thx


----------



## mutnhead (Dec 20, 2009)

*Miyata Elevation 3000': durability, care and feeding*

This is my trusty Elevation 3000'. (You'll have to trust me since the decals flaked off years ago.) Original pieces: "Greg Herbold" saddle, post, derailleurs, and I have the rigid fork.

There is some discoloration around some of the rivets and lugs. (Note the whitish area just below the rivet. It's under the clearcoat.) Carbon experts tell me that it will fail gradually with much creaking rather than catastrophe. I'd like a second opinion. Anybody ever broken one?

I'm not overly sentimental, but after reading this forum, I wonder:
Should I take better care of it? (I have stopped taking it in the woods but was planning to ride it around town until it breaks.)
Or, should I stop riding it and hang it on a wall under a signed poster of Greg Herbold? (Not likely unless it gets sold to someone with more wall space.)

I got the bike new back when I was racing (1991?). I won a few sport-class races with it. I got away from racing but continued to ride it for years. I brushed it off for a ride at the 2007 Kenda Bikefest. It kept up fine on the non-technical parts. Then I cracked both cranks. I am interested in finding out how many were made and if races were won on them, etc.

Thanks and sorry about the huge whitespace image.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

The Miyatas are clearcoated. I think what we see in the pic is most likely some air under the clear. I have seen spots like that on my frames. With one I sticked a needle in it an sprayed an oily substance on it. The white pretty much disappered. I have also seen spots on carbon frames, that could indicate a flaw, but those looked different. 

Yes, I have 'broken' serveral bonded frames. Not really broken, as Koga replaced them already when a noise started to devellop. The issues were at the bracket of the later carbon MTBs and hybrids and certainly not near a cable guide. I have heard that some bonded frames failed at the drop outs, due to corrosion after they were intensively used for beach racing...

Rareness: I think for a bike of a mass producer it is relatively rare. By early 90s the yen had skyrocketed and Miyatas marketshare fell. By 1995 Miyata left the US.

I do not know what was won with the Elevation 3,000 frame, but the quite alike frame Elevation 10,000 with al or carbon tubing tail was the frame Greg used in DS events. Greg gathered a couple DH titles, but I do not know about DS.


----------



## mutnhead (Dec 20, 2009)

*Elevation 3000'*

I guess I'll keep on riding it and try to keep it from rusting, but if a bond fails, that'll be all. I'll stay out of the woods with it and take care of it. I am light, and my bikes seem to live long lives. It's been doing well as a commuter with front and rear panniers. It has brazes for fenders and racks. I might take a tour on it after a few more parts upgrades.

Any idea what to do with the mystery braze (single) under the middle of the downtube?
Mudguard?
Big headlight battery?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

mutnhead said:


> Any idea what to do with the mystery braze (single) under the middle of the downtube?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I believe tha was for a co2 cartridge mount.


----------



## mutnhead (Dec 20, 2009)

Interesting. Seems like a good place for things that like to get dirty.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Elevation 12,000, thanks for the thread and all the info-I just picked up a 1991 Elevation 3,000 a few hours ago, and this thread completes my 'bring bike home and search obsessively until 3AM' phase, now I can move on to the 'leave it in the hallway for a month' phase. Mutnhead, mine is exactly like yours minus some of the nicer parts and plus the rigid fork. Decals are all gone on this one as well. I'll look it over more closely tomorrow and post some pics. The serial number on mine is UB00203.

The clearcoat is peeling on the carbon tubes, any way of stripping and re-applying, without hurting the material itself?

Blackbur, that Gulf paint, seriously......just amazing.

I assume you have seen these, but I'm going to post anyway just in case: http://www.miyatacatalogs.com/2007/12/miyata-catalog-1991.html


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Close up of MY 1995 SkyExpension shock, swing link unit. No pics of full bike yet. Bike is undergoing major modifications.










If you are of the opinion this is a subtle brazed frames loving purist's worst nightmare, I fully agree with you. Space age materials, glue and suspension - all present.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Elevation12 said:


> Close up of MY 1995 SkyExpension shock, swing link unit. No pics of full bike yet. Bike is undergoing major modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but oh so cool...show us more


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful, How many of those do you have? 

That is one of my unicorns. If anyone comes across one in size 52...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

How many? One. I am pretty sure they only sold a handfull of them. I had another, a MY94 one. It is now in the stable of a fellow collector. What was new for the MY95 one in comparirson to the 93 en 94 ones was the aluminium rear triangle, the reworked swing link and a slightly raised pivot near the bracket.

You're looking for size 52? Interesting. Overhere Koga only carried a 47cm frame (18,5", medium). The core for Koga in Holland was hardtails, for as far as mountainbikes are concerned.

From the 1993 Miyata US catalogue I learn that in the US Miyata carried a 16.5" Elevation 12,000. No mention of a 20.5" like with the other models. We do all know that Herbold raced tall ones, so they were around ...or were custom manufactured specificly for Greg.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Was not aware of the size limitations on those. I was going by the fact that my '93 Trail Runner is a 52 and it fits me perfectly.


----------



## purdy70 (May 25, 2010)

Anybody know how to decode Miyata serial numbers? I have a (purchaced in Japan) 2002 Miyata (NOT Koga) Lightec BR Ridge Runner Aluminum with Miyata front shocks. I can't find any information about it.

Jeff


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

This is it's latest configuration. In the few years I have had this bike it has done a LOT of commuter/errand duty, and too many casual rides to count. Used to have a rack and basket on the rear, but I like this better. Might put a rack on the rear again with some quick release basket for bigger grocery runs. This bike is still a blast to ride in town, fast nimble, and with I can get rough with it if I want.


----------



## jerrysneck (Nov 23, 2008)

HOpefully this post lands in the right place. I am about finished restoring my 1990 RidgeRunner Alloy, and need the little plastic? clips that hold the cables to the metal bracket under the headset top cup. Possible to find? Also looking for 48/28/28 Biopace SG alloy black chainrings. Thanks for the help


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jerrysneck said:


> HOpefully this post lands in the right place. I am about finished restoring my 1990 RidgeRunner Alloy, and need the little plastic? clips that hold the cables to the metal bracket under the headset top cup. Possible to find? Also looking for 48/28/28 Biopace SH alloy black chainrings. Thanks for the help


30 seconds worth of effort.

EDIT: Under the headset cup?....thats different. Gotta pic of what you mean?

*NEW* Bicycle Bottom Bracket Cable Guide-3 Cable Bolt On Bike FREE Shipping! | eBay

SHIMANO BIOPACE Steel Oval Chainrings 48/38/28 110/74 Triple TWO SETS | eBay


----------



## jerrysneck (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, here are some pics for clarity. The clips attach to the headtube area, like the other RidgeRunner Alloy on this thread. Also, I need alloy biopace rings, not steel - way more than 30 seconds of searching for me so far...thanks!


----------



## jerrysneck (Nov 23, 2008)

so I'm obvisouly new to this forum, but why does someone slam me with a neutral reputation comment of "he already told you were the rings were. don't be a tool and not do any work at all."? WTF? I have been searching for a long time, and need the alloy ones, not steel like were in the eBay auction. I was just looking to share my bike, and possibly get some help from knowledgable collectors. Maybe I am missing something, or my bike is not 'cool' enough...I don't get it. Fill me in, maybe I am a tool.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

jerrysneck said:


> so I'm obvisouly new to this forum, but why does someone slam me with a neutral reputation comment of "he already told you were the rings were. don't be a tool and not do any work at all."? WTF? I have been searching for a long time, and need the alloy ones, not steel like were in the eBay auction. I was just looking to share my bike, and possibly get some help from knowledgable collectors. Maybe I am missing something, or my bike is not 'cool' enough...I don't get it. Fill me in, maybe I am a tool.


The person was trying to negative rep you, but the fact that it showed up as neutral rep means that the person has so little rep power that it made no difference to your rep points.

Don't sweat it, these things happen.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe it's cause wtb stuff is not kosher.


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

'84 Ridge Runner..
Original parts: Frame, Fork, Tange headset, Nitto Bullmoose bar, 26.8 seatpost..


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

1993 Miyata Elevation 2000
Had slicks on it when I got it - nice commuter
Put some grippier tires for fire trails - nice and fast trail bike
However getting a bit of pain in the elbow from the rigid abuse, might try some fatter tires.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

venzboard said:


> '84 Ridge Runner..
> Original parts: Frame, Fork, Tange headset, Nitto Bullmoose bar, 26.8 seatpost..
> 
> View attachment 731223


Why is the seat post slammed all the way down like that?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The stem is also way up. A rarely seen combo.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> The stem is also way up. A rarely seen combo.


And a liberal use of cable housing. Solid!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

He must be proportioned like an orangutang.


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes..a 5'4 orangutang..

Funny?


----------

